# Only receiving 119 on triple lnb



## kwill20

I can only get 119 on my dpp 1000.2 triple lnb. I have tried tweaking dish every way for hours but can only get a signal on 119. I am looking for 110/119/129. Check switch shows

119. Conn. Conn. x both inputs show this
Ok. X. X. X
1k.2. 1k.2. 1k.2. N.C

Any suggestions. I have unhooked coax and did another check switch but nothing changes. I have also found 129 on port 3 but never with 119 at the same time


----------



## Wire Nut

This can be caused by many things, like line of sight or a bad cable run. How about some history? Has it worked in this exact setup before? What receiver? What cable and devices (separator?) do you have between the LNBF and the receiver?


----------



## kwill20

I am using VIP222K receiver and was using 2 legacy lnb's with oval dish to get 110/119 in the past. Switched to dpp 1000.2 triple lnb to get HD on 129 as well. Same coax cables with triplexor at receiver. Not a tree anywhere in site but another sat. dish beside. Using port 1 from lnb


----------



## scooper

Your Dish is not aimed correctly. You need to get 119 through the MIDDLE LNB, with the proper skew, in order to get all 3.

I recall reading in other threads that The 1000.2 WA triple LNB is not quite "logical" in how the coax inputs connect to LNBs. I think the 119 is on the left (as seen from behind the dish). Using this knowledge, tape some aluminum foil over the other 2 LNBs and get a good signal on 119. If your skew is set corect - once you remove the foil, you should be getting all 3 LNBs.

If this is too complicated - call Dish for an installer.


----------



## kwill20

I have the 119 signal in the middle lnb at 78%. I will continue to try the angle and skew if there isn't some reboot or some other trick that could be done that I haven't tried. Thanks


----------



## scooper

kwill20 said:


> I have the 119 signal in the middle lnb at 78%. I will continue to try the angle and skew if there isn't some reboot or some other trick that could be done that I haven't tried. Thanks


If there's a question on that - 
start with www.dishpointer.com and put in your address / Lat -Long / at least your zip code.

Skew is a "set it and forget it" - if you have installed your pole perfectly plumb (like you're supposed to) - it is .

Also - "78" means nothing without knowing what transponder you're referring to. When you're aiming, you find the transponder with the LOWEST signal strength (excepting spotbeams you don't receive), and adjust your dish until that one gets to a maximum.


----------



## kwill20

I have now found 100/119 thanks, but can still not get 129. No trees in sight, do you have to do a check switch every time you adjust the dish. The only way I knew I had 110 is after a check swith. Dishpointer also has my angle for 28 deg but can't get anything in unless dish is at 38 degrees. TP is on 9


----------



## scooper

You only need to do the check switch once you have all satellites being received (this is when a standalone meter is nice to have).

With your skew setting at 38 - are you sure your pole is plumb ?


----------



## scooper

kwill20 - did you ever get this resolved ?


----------



## kwill20

no I didn't, my skew is at 57 which is what it says on dishpointer but my angle is 38. Looking for a signal finder. Don't know what else is wrong. When I find the strongest signal for 119, I lose the 110 signal. I had to walk away for awhile. I'll try again this week. Wish me luck and thanks for your help.


----------



## thtmnbhndthecrtn

110 119 X

I wonder if this guy ever got this resolved. It similar to my situation. I have 110 and 119, but not 129. After messing around with it for hours, I did a check switch. It offered to take the 129 off the receiver, If I was sure, really sure. "Are you sure?" Well, I was, because nothing else worked and wasn't getting any programming. I did that and all of a sudden I was getting all of my programming, to my surprise, as far as I could tell. Interestingly, my degrees are different than what is suggested by the tuner for that ZIP code.

Why would this be working? Am I losing HD? Can't really tell. This is a 211k I have been taking up to my cabin for the weekend. It seems to work OK when I bring it back to the house, though the picture looks a little less bright when I get it back home.


----------



## scooper

Give up and call Dish to have a tech come and set this up for you...


----------



## Jim5506

Make sure the skew is set according to Dish's table for your zip code.

If skew is correct and you still only get 110 and 119, then the only other possibilities are 1) you are 8-10 degrees too far east so you are seeing 110 with the 119 lnb and 119 with the 129 lnb; 2) your 129 lnb is bad; or 3) your pole is not true vertical.


----------



## thtmnbhndthecrtn

Thanks Jim, that's really helpful. Pole is vertical and skew is correct. I will work on my east-west alignment and give an update.


----------



## harsh

kwill20 said:


> no I didn't, my skew is at 57 which is what it says on dishpointer but my angle is 38.


Skew and elevation numbers like that would put you either out in the eastern third of the Pacific Ocean (around 1,250 miles west of Bakersfield, CA) or somewhere just off the north shore of Cuba if you're compensating for tilting the other way. Are you sure you chose the right dish and location?

Getting two out of three suggests your skew is still off.

Could you share your zip code with us and what numbers for azimuth, elevation and skew dishpointer gave you?


----------

